# Hair Color Horror!



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey everyone, first off thanks for the replies to my other thread, my Mother ordered a perm kit to try and undo the scary one! 

Anyway, I dyed my hair today. I lightened it previously with Clairol Textures and Tones no ammonia dye for "women of color," but it worked great on my Latina hair. Thing is, though the dye was wonderful, the color didnt suit my light olive skin.

I took my natural dark brown hair for granted, and wanted to go back. I bought a dark brown dye, and used it...only to have my hair turn out Black. My fault, because I know better, and should have bought a medium brown shade instead.

Question is, I hate my black hair and want to dye it again, but how long should one wait before dying their hair again? A week, more? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 12, 2005)

*Suggestions for lightening dark hair dye*

I read in a magazine (a long time ago) that you can tone down the color by washing it with *dishwashing liquid*.  You have to do it more than once, but not on the same day.  This process dries out the hair so you need to condition it well after every time you do it.

When I was still dyeing my hair I noticed that the color washed out too soon.  I was told that products containing silicone, like the *Frizz Ease Hair serum* I was using, removes the hair color.

Good Luck!


----------



## so_siqqq (Oct 12, 2005)

Is the dye you used semi-permenant? If it is the color will fade in a couple of weeks and then try to dye your hair again in a lighter color of you choice.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 12, 2005)

Unfortunately it was a permanent dye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm tryin everything under the sun to bleed some of the color, or at least as much as I can. I bought another hair dye but don't know when I should use it seeing as I just dyed my hair yesterday. Thanks for your replies!


----------



## so_siqqq (Oct 12, 2005)

If you don't want to go through growing your hair out until the color is gone a quick fix for this (well not really) is to go to a salon have them strip your hair and dye your hair back to it's natural color. It's a bit expensive to do so but the results are really good.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 13, 2005)

Yea thats what I'm thinking...sucks though because everywhere I've gone for consultations its going to be like 200 bucks! I know thats the median price but still, I'm a poor college student lol! I'll try and post a pic up later tonight so everyone can see and drop some suggestions, who knows, maybe the color is flattering! Maybe if I changed my makeup it'll go better with my complexion...


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Oct 13, 2005)

try going to sally's I'm pretty sure they'll have strippers for your hair or something similar


----------



## so_siqqq (Oct 13, 2005)

Stripping hair at home is not a good idea. Stripping hair is basically bleaching and the hair could be damage if it's not done right.


----------



## MACgirl (Oct 19, 2005)

every hair colors fades, especially red and black, so give it a couple a weeks and it should get lighter. In the meanwhile find ways to work out the black hair color, work withcha got girl...for now...lol.


----------



## Ada (Oct 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautifulxdisaster* 
_try going to sally's I'm pretty sure they'll have strippers for your hair or something similar_

 
They do sell dye-stripper at Sally's but DO NOT USE IT!! I majorly ruined my hair trying to strip out black dye using stuff i bought at Sally's. The thing is when you use permanant dye, the peroxide in it pulls the natural color out of your hair (i.e. bleaches it) and then deposits the dye in it's place. So even if you strip the dye out-- your natural hair color isn't there anymore. If you strip out black dye you're going to have ORANGE underneath. And you'll need to neutralize the orange with a toner, then dye it a brown that's close to what your natural color was. But all that stripping leaved the cuticle of your hair open so it won't even hold dye. When I did this myself, after the stripping my hair ended up an awful fried brown-orange-blonde patchy mess. I dyed on top of that, with PERMANANT dye... and it was fading and going back to orange after a just a couple of weeks!

Removing permanant dye is really something best left to professionals, who can take the time to make sure they don't over-process your hair, and do conditioning treatments to help heal the damage and make the dye stay in better.

I ended up spending $300 and FIVE hours in the salon fixing the mess I'd made of my hair-- so I really don't reccommend doing it yourself! It's worth it to just go to the salon to begin with-- you'll save money in the long run and your hair will be in much better condition when it's all done!


----------



## Miss Marcy (Oct 31, 2005)

my mother had the same problem....she went to her stylist and he told her to use a shampoo called Prell to help wash the color out.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Nov 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ada* 
_They do sell dye-stripper at Sally's but DO NOT USE IT!! I majorly ruined my hair trying to strip out black dye using stuff i bought at Sally's. The thing is when you use permanant dye, the peroxide in it pulls the natural color out of your hair (i.e. bleaches it) and then deposits the dye in it's place. So even if you strip the dye out-- your natural hair color isn't there anymore. If you strip out black dye you're going to have ORANGE underneath. And you'll need to neutralize the orange with a toner, then dye it a brown that's close to what your natural color was. But all that stripping leaved the cuticle of your hair open so it won't even hold dye. When I did this myself, after the stripping my hair ended up an awful fried brown-orange-blonde patchy mess. I dyed on top of that, with PERMANANT dye... and it was fading and going back to orange after a just a couple of weeks!

Removing permanant dye is really something best left to professionals, who can take the time to make sure they don't over-process your hair, and do conditioning treatments to help heal the damage and make the dye stay in better.

I ended up spending $300 and FIVE hours in the salon fixing the mess I'd made of my hair-- so I really don't reccommend doing it yourself! It's worth it to just go to the salon to begin with-- you'll save money in the long run and your hair will be in much better condition when it's all done!_

 
lol you guys strippers for hair can be good.....ive done it and my hair is fine shiny healthy trick is dont get one with bleach duh lol


----------



## Ysabella (Nov 25, 2005)

You cannot dye over black. Period. You can highlight it, but you cannot dye over it. I know this, I've done it. Infact, anything you can do with haircolor be it good or bad I have done. That said, I have also stripped my haircolor to the point the hair would not hold any color whatsoever. 

So here is my advice:

To lighten your hair you have a few options. Dishwashing liquid will help fade the color, so will baby shampoo. A lot of people don't realize that baby shampoo is harsh on haircolor but it really is. Washing your hair with either of those is really rather abusive though. You'll be pulling all of the natural oils out of your hair and drying it out. Being that you have already colored it you really shouldn't subject it to too much more. It's liable to break much easier. 

Highlighting it would not be a bad idea, although you should go to a salon for this. Using any do it yourself dye on it will be very chemically abrasive. Those products are just not of good chemical quality. Your beautician can give you light or medium brown highlights and you'll see a dramatic difference. Your hair will be dark but far from black. This is actually what I think will be your best bet.

You could get a stripper from Sally Beauty or anywhere else but you will be jeopardizing your hair's health if you do. Even if it comes out successful you will have to dye your hair again to get it to a brown shade. Dying it, stripping it, and redying it all with chemically inferior drugstore quality products is abrasive and drying. You also put yourself at risk for some serious damage. Strippers have been known to pull all of the color out of the hair and keep the hair from being able to hold any color whatsoever, much like I went through. I had to go to a salon and have my beautician put a filler in my hair before she could dye it and have it hold color. Why take the chance? Either way you can't win. If it does work your hair will be subject to breakage and lackluster texture and if it doesn't you may end up pouring even more money into your hair so a beautician can put your hair through even more chemical processes to fix the damage. If the latter happens, your hair will not regain a healthy look and texture until it has all grown out completely. 

Or you can wait a few weeks and see if the color doesn't lighten up. Dyes often fade significantly in the first couple weeks after coloring. The color might lighten enough that you actually like it, or can at least live with it.


----------

